# Hi from new beek in metro Boston area!



## sahale (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm a new beekeeper outside Boston, MA. I started my first hive this year, which was going well in the early summer, but then lost strength and eventually swarmed.  Very disappointing. Looking forward to learning more from the experienced beeks here! Also looking forward to meeting and networking with any other beeks in MA.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome !
I have not started yet, but plan on next Spring if I can buy a house before that.
I am in Bedford, what area are you in?
I went to a local meeting but no one there does Top Bar hives or Long hives, so I only went to one. Plus I want to be treatment free.

There is a TON of stuff on this web site. I come on all the time and read up on all sorts of things.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Sorry you had trouble with your first hive. Don't give up, we all lose a hive (or two or more) from time to time. Use it as a learning experience and keep trying.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome.
I live in Scituate


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Boston newbee here. Have you looked into Boston Area Beekeepers Association (http://www.bostonbeekeepers.org)? You'll probably find some top bar people there as well as treatment free.
Also, you are pretty close to Anita Deeley of Beverly Bees who is a wonderful resource. I don't know if she is doing TB now, but she is doing foundationless and is treatment free. She's also a Mass Bee Inspector. She has info on her website on TB and TF beekeeping - http://www.beverlybees.com/welcome-to-the-apiary/.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome.

Small Sideliner and I manage 75-100 hives based in Western Massachusetts. Check out my business facebook page in my signature!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome!

...sooner or later I will be able to visit MA... it's a target I have in my mind from several year...

..if all the stars will be aligned properly, I might be able to come in Feb.... hopefully...


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Visit Boston in February!?! Oh no...


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

Especially, if it is a February like last winter


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Scituatema,
I wanted to let you know that Anita Deeley will be speaking at the Norfolk County Beekeepers Association on Monday, Feb 1 at 7pm. It's in Walpole, not terribly far from Scituate! Here's the link - http://norfolkbees.org/index.php/blog


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

QUOTE=ritan1;1361558]Visit Boston in February!?! Oh no...[/QUOTE]

look like I will stop to CT this time

http://americanhoneytastingsociety.com/honey-tasting-courses/

but MA is still a target! when is best to come?


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Sorry you had trouble with your first hive. Don't give up, we all lose a hive (or two or more) from time to time. Use it as a learning experience and keep trying.


+1, and welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Massachusetts winters are quite unpredictable, but can be brutal. Last year was amazingly bad - but we survived. I would recommend avoiding January and February and maybe even March. Maybe it's the effects of a tough winter, but spring here is just lovely, and absolutely nothing beats a New England autumn! 



radallo said:


> QUOTE=ritan1;1361558]Visit Boston in February!?! Oh no...


look like I will stop to CT this time

http://americanhoneytastingsociety.com/honey-tasting-courses/

but MA is still a target! when is best to come?[/QUOTE]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

